# Dell Vostro 1510, LCD brightness not working:(

## xhakerek

Hello, 

I have Dell Vostro 1510 with Intel X3100 but I can't change LCD brightness with Fn+Up/Down keys. I have tried stable and ~amd64. I have installed libsmbios, hal with dell and laptop USE flags, other keys are working, except wifi. Please help:(Last edited by xhakerek on Fri Oct 16, 2009 9:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

First of all, your entire post is a link. Please don't do that. It's annoying. It doesn't even go to a specific bug on BGO. 

Second, have you explored your kernel config for Dell options? There should be a couple of things you can compile into the kernel related to Dell. It may or may not help, but I thought I'd suggest it.

----------

## xhakerek

Sorry for bug, my bad. The problem was mode_settings in intel driver. It could be committed as a bug because when you choose mode_settings in intel driver you can't change the screens brightness. Thanks for help

---------------------

All options related with dell vostro 1510 had been selected in kernel and it wasn't work.

----------

